# Need advice/recommendation for side skids on HS1132



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

one of my regular skid shoe broke clean off so instead of an intricate welding job or maybe moving it over if possible I was thinking about putting on side skids on this hs 1132.

any advice or recommendations for a good strong side skid for this beast?

mucho appreciated


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Honda commercial side skids.


----------



## jbutch (Jun 13, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Honda 8commercial side skids.


Sadly they have been discontinued...

Thanks to Freezn on this forum I have found an alternative: http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/honda/H-76153-V41-000.html


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I've never tried them, but a lot of folks on this site really like ARMORskids. 


Use the search feature on the forum and type in "Armorskids or Armor skids" and read some of the reviews.


Here's the website address for ARMORskids: Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Freezn said:


> I've never tried them, but a lot of folks on this site really like ARMORskids.
> 
> 
> Use the search feature on the forum and type in "Armorskids or Armor skids" and read some of the reviews.
> ...


thanks. do you use some kind of back plate with these or the ones from boats? the ones from boats seem small for a 1132 .


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Why don't you just build your own shoes ?? 
I'll help any way I can .... Well from 2400 miles away ....

Fairly easy to build, can cut shoe base into three pieces if you don't have a big enough press to get angles. 

I use hot rolled 1/2" x 1" flat stock steel for my custom shoes. Just cut and bend up, weld to the original shoe back plate, sandblast & paint. 





































Then i made a set for a friend out of 3" channel stock.










Or make up a set of steel rollers like i did for my Franken Blower.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Since the commercial side skids had been discontinued, the standard "flippable" side skid shoes for the new wheeled HSS blowers should work on any HS or HSS two stage snowblower (hardware and spacers may be needed) $8.80 each + shipping

Honda Power Equipment 76728-V45-A20 - SKID, AUGER : CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

Honda Power Equipment HSS928A AWD AUGER HOUSING | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


----------

